# Anyone running wheel spacers?



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Hey guys

Just took delivery of our Scuba blue TT 1.8TFSI S-line today. Car is running the 20" wheels with 225/30/20 tyres.

Has anyone on here tried running spacers on the mk3? How wide can u get away with without rubbing? Car will probably be fitted with a H&R lowering kit soon too.

Thanks!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have 15mm and lowered on EIbach 30mm and absolutely no rubbing at all. 20mm spacers and you wouldn't have rubbing either.

I'm on the standard s line wheels


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Surely the tyres are 255/30/20 ?

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Haha of course they are 255/30/20, typo 

TTimi, upload some pics!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

GTROMG said:


> Haha of course they are 255/30/20, typo
> 
> TTimi, upload some pics!


Quite a few on this link viewtopic.php?t=1239514


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Thanks! Did you install your lowering springs yourself?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My opinion:
original 20" wheel with tyre 255/30/R20 has ET 52. If used 15mm spacer ET will be 37. 
ET37 is not possible use without problem rubbing in front axle (arch liner and his front gripping). 
If ET37 you must install tyre 245/30/R20. Attention each tyre has different mm deviations. 1mm can do problems...


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

The guy above me seems like he talks more sense lol.

Yeah wi help from a buddy who is a mechanic we put them on


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

So is anyone on the forums running spacers on 20" wheels? Maybe should run 10mm front 15mm rear?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

GTROMG said:


> So is anyone on the forums running spacers on 20" wheels? Maybe should run 10mm front 15mm rear?


On my 19s there is plenty of room downwards and outwards. My car looks how it should have out of the factory. I reckon you'll have no issues with 20s


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

H&R springs and 15mm spacers are on their way. I'll let you guys know the outcome 

From reading this forum doesnt seem that mod friendly, why is that?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I suppose the cars are relatively new so not many people want to modify yet with warranty and all that. Also there isn't that many modification parts at the moment. If you look at the Mk1 and mk2 TT's, plenty of parts available, and plenty of modification going around!


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Yep you're probably right


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

15mm spacers installed. Looks much better. The front wheels have a slight poke which i hope Will disappear when installing the h&r springs next week.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Car looks great!


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

GTROMG said:


> 15mm spacers installed. Looks much better. The front wheels have a slight poke which i hope Will disappear when installing the h&r springs next week.


My question car is TT with S-Line Packet, not original TTS?


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

CiLA said:


> GTROMG said:
> 
> 
> > 15mm spacers installed. Looks much better. The front wheels have a slight poke which i hope Will disappear when installing the h&r springs next week.
> ...


Correct


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

I cant believe that front axle dont have problem with rubbing. Now you have ET 37. Tyre is 255/30/R20 isnt it?


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

No rubbing what so ever. Yes OEM dimension 255/30/20 

I may get rubbing issues after lowering it. I will get back to you with results.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Lowered the car tonight.

Still no rubbing with 15mm spacers


----------

